# Recurve or compound for 5yr old



## BigWillie729 (Jul 25, 2020)

Go compound


----------



## MoparDaddy (Aug 30, 2020)

I started mine with a recurve

Whoops. Im digging up old threads i see


----------



## Bryce20185 (Nov 25, 2020)

MoparDaddy said:


> I started mine with a recurve
> 
> Whoops. Im digging up old threads i see


Recurve


----------



## TSal (10 mo ago)

Bryce20185 said:


> Recurve


----------



## TSal (10 mo ago)

I'm wondering the same thing. Have a 7yr boy that is interested and looking at options now. I'm a newbie myself which makes it tougher to figure out....


----------



## Ssdad (10 mo ago)

TSal said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. Have a 7yr boy that is interested and looking at options now. I'm a newbie myself which makes it tougher to figure out....


Started mine with recurve. Learned the fundamentals. That was about 4-5 years ago. Now he's shooting a compound. Another reason is kids lose want to try new things and the recurve is cheaper. If he sticks with it and you see genuine interest upgrade. Just my 2 cents


----------



## BFG (6 mo ago)

Easton recurve is great, automatic poundage and draw length adjustment. This package is ok, the arrows are terrible though. The nocks and fletches fell off immediately. Also you need a pretty specific target when they first start. My kids arrows were bouncing off my target and even just cardboard box targets at first.


----------

